# Probar Cableado RS 232 con DB9 en Protobard



## mecli (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola a todos:
Me presento.. soy informaciónrmático.. me encanta la electrónica, pero nunca le he logrado dedicar el tiempo necesario, asi es que ahora, estoy tratando de hacer "inventos" laborales.

Les agradecería si me pueden echar una mano con lo siguiente:
  - Necesito probar unos equipos de electrónica y tienen entrada DB9 y manejan protocolo RS232. El caso es que tuve que hacer un cable para la conexion. ahora que lo tengo echo necesito probarlo.. y que mejor que con el tan amigable LED (no quisiera pagar los US $2500 del producto o echarme mi pc   ) . 

Pero.. como mi conocimiento es muy básico de electrónica    no se por donde comenzar, y por favor díganme uds si estoy en lo cierto.

mi idea es utilizar el conector db9 sobre un protoboard (hay unos conectores db9 que se colocan y.. bueno, uds ya lo saben   ) y utilizar el voltaje de +-5v que se provee desde el PC. a eso, serialmente le engancho una resistencia de 100 ohm y luego el led.. el tema es que..la resistencia y el led, se lo engancho al Tx del puerto?  podria enganchar a cada pin de salida del conector un led? sin tener problema de voltaje?

mi objetivo es probar si quedó bien el cable y despues me animaré a seguir jugando.. 

Si me enredé mucho. mil disculpas  ops: 

(ahh para enviar datos utilizaré alguna libreria de comunicacion al pùerto COM1 posiblemente C++)

de antemano.. muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## MaMu (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola, yo te recomiendo que le pegues una ojeada a este articulo muy interesante
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/comserie.htm

el lenguaje de como esta explicado es casi coloquial, asi que de cualquier especialidad tecnica o cuasi tecnica puede ser comprendido perfectamente. El articulo esta bastante completo, aprovechalo.

Saludos.


----------



## mecli (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola... 

Muchas Gracias ... esta bastante bueno, ya que le da esa pincelada básica para centrarme en lo que hay que hacer y de que se trata todo este cuento...  muchas gracia nuevamente (voy a leerlo antes de quemar algo   )

Una duda que me surgió.. busqué en el foro (y en la red tambien) la conexion de un db9 rs232 a un USB .. y`en muchas partes decia "mejor compra el cable" .. es tan así de costoso (tanto tecnicamente como en dinero) hacer este tipo de cables? la verdad es que lo que he visto han sido dispositivos como el FT232R para hacer este tipo de conversion, pero me surge la duda ... ya que actualmente los PC vienen en su mayoria con ólo puertos USB y muchos conversores "de fabrica" traen el db9 como conexion para la comunicación RS232.. 

Habrá algo mas factible y que se pueda hacer caseramente??

saludos
AHHH.. Y muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Sep 21, 2006)

Mira, al menos aca en Argentina, por el precio a que se consiguen los modulos USB, ni vale la pena hacerlo casero, en la mayoria de los casos, el ahorro es de hasta un 50%, y segun me han comentado, a veces mas.

Saludos.


----------

